# Best time of year to get more



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

My flock is small, I've always known I want to expand it. I'm looking for specific breeds but all the hatcheries are sold out this time of year. Is spring the best time to order?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Depends where you are ordering and what you are ordering. The really rare breeds that some hatcheries do start selling in Dec-Jan and are often sold out by the time chick season officially starts in May/March. Some of the more common breeds that are still considered rare by the hatcheries start selling then. Do you know what you are looking for? 

Another option is just to go to a breeder... many of us hatch year round. In fact a lot of breeders are hatching right now to replenish their own stock (as these chicks should be laying by spring if they're hatched now.)


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I'd love some Marans, salmon favorelles, Orpingtons and australorps. I have a breeder hatching me some barred rocks as we speak. My flock ended up being all Easter eggers and two PRs despite buying what appeared to be three varieties of chicks. I was honestly very disappointed as I was told they were in fact three breeds. The poor girl at the feed store had been mislead and misinformed.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh and cochins!!!! I love Cochins! I also would like a blue bird or two somewhere in there. Chicken math.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Those breeds you should be able to find just fine when the official season opens up in May and March. I would order as early as possible though to ensure you get the combination you want.  

Don't be too harsh on the feed store lady. Easter Eggers/Aracauna/Americauna can be suuuuper confusing, even to some of us that know better.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh I know it wasn't her fault. Not mad at her, will still go to the feed store, love my girls -- I just wanted more of a variety. I was told that three were Ameracauna so I expected EEs with them. I was told that my other three were buff brahma, which at the time I had never heard of but they were darling little speckled chicks so in the box they went with me excited as all get out to research the breed once we were home to realize they had bare feet and most definitely were not brahma.


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Meyer had the breeds I was after last week


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

I order for late spring delivery. I figure the chicks have enough stress riding USPS, no need to deal with cold weather too.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

LazyL do you or can you pre order for a spring delivery?!


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

aapholz said:


> My flock is small, I've always known I want to expand it. I'm looking for specific breeds but all the hatcheries are sold out this time of year. Is spring the best time to order?


In the hatchery off season ""I"" would look for local breeders and add some so you have different ages. I like different ages so they do not all molt at the same time. Its bad to have to feed the hens and not get any eggs for several weeks. I get eggs year round from my hens which are different ages(by the month). I never keep hens over 2 to 3 years old. When its time for them to go----I got more hens like door-steps in age behind them.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I like it fireman. I'll keep my old hens though so they can live out their lives with me -- I don't mind if they don't produce. To me they're my zen. I go and watch them in the run and zone out. It's cathartic!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I strongly agree aapholz.I keep mine too,they are still my beloved pets even if they don't produce.I just love the chickens and the eggs are an added bonus but not required.


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

Nothing wrong with Loving the chickens. When I was a Kid I had chickens I would pick up and carry around, pet hogs and a Goat I Loved. He and I would wrestle every day----until Dad had him slaughtered---I was upset, Mom would slaughter a chicken for dinner----my pet and my pet hogs became pork chops on the table. My Mom set me down and said they are not pets----we raise them for food----I did not like it but I understood. I got out of the habit of making pets---out of our animals(except for dogs, cats and a monkey). Even to this day I never have a pet chicken(I had over 1200 about this time last year)---not one that I get attached to or a pet rabbit(I raised 100's) or hogs and goats. I want them all taken well care of till its time. Chickens, I have not slaughtered one in over 45 years except for once about 30 years ago---a Lady gave them to me to slaughter----they were so tough we could not eat them.

When my hens get 2 years old----I wait till they go into the next molt---then I sell them---I know they have been well taken care of the first 2 to 3 years of their life. I have been doing this most all my adult life. I tell The people I sell them to how old they are and they are in a molt. I do not know what these people do with them in another year or 2 and do not ask that they keep in touch to let me know---lol. I sold over 6000 last year----only a few hundred this year----I did not have time to make pets or just sit and watch them----maybe now that I am slowing down with them----I can pull up a chair and enjoy them more.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We raised 1 hog and ate him.He was very tasty.I butchered 3 roosters,ate one but couldn't eat the other 2.I want to raise rabbits for food but probably couldn't eat them,either.Though I don't have a problem going out in the woods and killing a few and making rabbit stew.My biggest mistake is naming things I plan on eating...


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> We raised 1 hog and ate him.He was very tasty.I butchered 3 roosters,ate one but couldn't eat the other 2.I want to raise rabbits for food but probably couldn't eat them,either.Though I don't have a problem going out in the woods and killing a few and making rabbit stew.My biggest mistake is naming things I plan on eating...


 Hogs, we(wife and I) have done many of them----we process them at home. As long as we are able we will never take one to a processor. I caught 8 young wild hogs(125 to 175lbs) in 2 months on my farm in a trap---we gave 3 away and processed the rest our self. I have no problem with the rabbits---the first few I did---kinda made me think----but we just put them in the freezer and when you pull one out to cook---you do not know which one it is---made it easier. Now if I want to name them----I would name them names like "Sunday Dinner"---etc---LOL. Rabbit is at the top of the list of meat we eat. I can process a rabbit in 5 minutes. Processing a chicken would take a lot of time---unless we skinned it---then half the flavor would probably be gone. Did you see the pic of my rabbit sausage------that is some Gooood Stuff.


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Chicks are 14 days old now....made the switch from paper towels to pine shavings. They are not happy campers right now


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That sausage looks good.Makes me want to rethink things.I also want a few goats for milk,cheese in case grocery stores cease to exist.2 does and a buck would do it.Maybe I'll plan on rabbits next year and just make my hubby and brother take care of them so I'm not tempted to become attached to them.It would be nice to eat rabbit all year long.


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a problem....we are experiencing serious flooding right now. My chicks are 22 days old today. I have one of those ecoglow20 brooders. While the coop seems to be high and dry I think I'm safest to kill the electric to my building. Do you think they will be OK without that little bit of heat????


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

As long as the don't have winds/drafts blowing on them they should probably be ok??


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think so, Esnova. You can always watch their behavior. But as long as they have shavings and can huddle, and they are now 22 days old, I say you're good to go.


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

esnova said:


> I have a problem....we are experiencing serious flooding right now. My chicks are 22 days old today. I have one of those ecoglow20 brooders. While the coop seems to be high and dry I think I'm safest to kill the electric to my building. Do you think they will be OK without that little bit of heat????


I usually try to have mine weaned off the heat by they time they get 3 weeks old in the warmer months of the year. You can place a heavier towel over the ecoglow where it covers 3 sides to the floor leaving one side open----they can and will huddle under it and their body heat will keep it warm under it. I actually use just a cardboard box with the bottom cut out----some vent holes on the sides, place some straw/hay/shavings under it----cutting one end cut out. They get under it and huddle to keep warm.


----------

